# Zengarten für Bambusmami



## Bambus Mami (24. Mai 2012)

[/B]Hallo, liebe Forumsmitglieder!

Jetzt brauche ich Euere Hilfe. Wir haben an der Ostseite unseres Hauses einen quadratischen Bereich (4,5m x 4,5m) in dessen Mitte eine Kugelplatane steht. Wie ihr auf den Fotos unschwer erkennen könnt, haben wir noch einen Granitschotterstreifen neben dem Hoftor auf einer Länge von 10 Metern. 
(für Insider: Ich liiiiebe Granitschotter, auch wenn er im Teich manchmal für Überraschungen sorgt...)
Im Moment ist dieser Südostfleck sehr einfallslos mit Rindenmulch abgedeckt und jetzt ist mir eingefallen (wegen eurer Koibegeisterung..), dass ich da ja einen Zengarten oder so etwas in der (japanisch-schlichten) Art anlegen könnte 
Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich über das Thema Zengärten nur Halbwissen habe und ich auch keinerlei Ideen habe, was man aus dem "Vorgarten" machen könnte. Info noch am Rande: Wir haben ein modernes 'Bauhaus' (siehe Album), das sich nicht mit "Schnörkeln" verträgt, aber Zen ist ja eh ohne Kitsch und Schnörkel, oder?
Ach ja, ich liebe Bambus, hab aber schon sehr viel...

Ich danke Euch für euere Ideen und Antworten....

Euere Bambus Mami Kristin


----------



## Zermalmer (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Hallo Kristin,
ohne mich mit beiden Themen auszukennen... meinst Du Zengarten oder Feng Shui?
Anhand des Zengartenlinks und Deiner Hausphilosophie würde dieses sicher recht einfach umzusetzen sein...

Eine Feng Shui 'Ecke' will wohl viel mehr Aspekte umsetzen als die ruhebringede Schlichtheit und Gleichmäßigkeit (wenn auch unterbrochen von bestimmten Elementen) eines Zengarten.

Und egal was Du von beiden meinst.... Wenn Du eines von beiden Dir aussuchst... mach es nicht einfach nur so, weil es hübsch aussieht, sondern überlege Dir, ob es Deiner Ansicht entspricht und beschäftige Dich mit dem Thema und schaue was Dir persönlich mehr bringt.


----------



## Bambus Mami (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Lieber Andreas,

(Zermalmer - was für ein schrecklicher Name bei so einfühlsamen Worten)
Danke für deine Antwort, sehr kluge Worte wie ich finde!
Ob Feng Shui oder Zen - Du hast Recht, da kenn ich mich noch nicht aus. Halbwissen, wie gesagt.
Und wie Du richtig feststellst, brauch ich jetzt mal Anregungen und Infos, für die ich alle sehr dankbar bin!

Liebe Grüße 
Bambus Mami Kristin


----------



## karsten. (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Hallo

die meisten Anregungen wirst Du bei Google Bilder unter Zen-garten
Zen Dachgarten oder Zen Kies finden 


neben dem Baum hat außer dem Kies nur noch ein wirklich guter Stein oder eine Steinsetzung ( gleichwertig Suiseki ) Platz .

s.a.Gärten gestalten mit Zen
und japanische gärten und gartenteile

mfG


----------



## Zermalmer (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*



Bambus Mami schrieb:


> (Zermalmer - was für ein schrecklicher Name bei so einfühlsamen Worten)
> Danke für deine Antwort, sehr kluge Worte wie ich finde!


Hallo Kristin,
vielen lieben Dank für diese 2 Komplimente.
Besonders freut mich, dass das mit dem Nickname nun nach weit über 10 Jahren im Internet immernoch funktioniert:freu :smoki


----------



## Bambus Mami (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Liebe Forumsmitglieder!

Welche Pflanzen gehören denn Eurer Meinung nach in einen japanisch angehauchten Garten? 
Ich dachte so an
- Kugelplatane  (Ist halt schon da, denn von denen haben wir mehrere...
- __ Fächerahorn (den hab ich mir gleich mal gekauft, weil ich ihn schön fand... )
- Farn
- __ Moos...
- Gräser (Pfeifenputzergras ist auch schon im Vorgarten..... - hab ich mal günstig bekommen..) (das blöde Chinaschilf ist wohl endgültig hinüber, hatte ich aber auch versenkt....)

Was haltet Ihr von __ Granatapfelbaum? Hat jemand damit Erfahrung???

Danke für Euere Anregungen...
Bambus Mami
Kristin


----------



## Kolja (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Hallo Kristin,

über Zengärten weiß ich gar nichts. Aber nach meiner Vorstellung sind sie eher spartanisch bepflanzt. Du hast doch nur eine kleine Fläche und schon eine Kugelplatane darin. Größere Sträucher/Bäume scheinen mir zusätzlich ungeeignet.
Was ist denn deine Vorstellung von "japanisch angehaucht"? Was willst du in diesem Garteneck tun? Wie soll es sich anfühlen?
Wie ist denn in Aussicht in die Umgebung von dem Plateau? Da müsste meiner Meinung nach irgendeine Verbindung bestehen.


----------



## Bambus Mami (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Hallo, Andrea!

Das sind kluge Fragen, die mir sehr weiterhelfen.
Also, das Garteneck ist sozusagen unser Vorgarten, die Visitenkarte unseres Hauses. Eigentlich will ich wenig Arbeit damit haben, aber es soll trotzdem gestylt aussehen.
Die Aussicht geht voll in die Allgäuer Hochalpen (siehe Album - Aussichtsansicht).
Ich hätte gerne Steine / Kies darin......
Aber ich bin flexibel....

Liebe Grüße aus dem Allgäu
Bambus Mami Kristin


----------



## Kolja (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Hallo Kristin,

wenn ich mir deine Bilder so anschaue, würde ich den Vorgarten auch nur sparsamst bepflanzen bzw. die Anregung von Karsten aufnehmen. Wenn du noch mal ein Foto von der Ecke von unten machst, kann man evtl. etwas besser über die Platzverhältnisse und die Aufteilung der Fläche nachdenken.

Was habt ihr für einen Aussicht.  Auch die ganze Anlage/Teich sieht großartig aus. Aber genau die gegensetzte Umsetzung eines Gartens, wie ich ihn habe und mir vorstelle.


----------



## Bambus Mami (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Liebe Andrea!

Danke, dass Du Dich meiner so annimmst...
Ich hatte früher einen ganz anderen Garten, alles blühte, war wild und verwunschen. Blumen Obst, Stauden..... leider ist mit den Jahren alles aus dem Ruder gelaufen.........
Zu unserem neuen Haus gab's 'ne neue Gartengestaltung, wobei Du im Album siehst, dass der untere Teil auch noch Entwicklungspotential hat.....
So, nun ein Bild: unsere Ostecke ebenerdig fotografiert:
Die Ansaugstutzen werden noch verändert.

Liebe Grüße
Bambus Mami


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Schau Dir mal den Link an ... das wäre doch auch etwas für Deine Ecke ...

http://www.zengardens.de/japangarten_auf_dachterrasse_1.htm

Mandy


----------



## Bambus Mami (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Wow, Mandy!

Danke!
Diese Vorschläge sind ja der Hammer!
Nur was mach ich dann mit meiner Kugelplatane 

LG Bambus Mami


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Bastel sie doch mit ein ... da gibt es sicher eine Möglichkeit 

Ich finde diesen Dachgarten auch absolut irre 

Mandy


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Hi!

Was hältst Du denn von niedrig bleibenden Koniferen, die ganz wenig Pflege benötigen? Ich denke da so an Kriechwacholder (lange Triebe kann man bei Bedarf zurückschneiden, damit er nicht so ausladend wird) und Krüppelkiefer. Bei letzterer geht auch ne ganz normale Kiefer, da wäre nur wichtig, dass man die Triebspitzen jedes Jahr im Mai auf ein Drittel einkürzt, dann wird sie schön kompakt und bleibt niedrig. Meine sieht nach etlichen Jahren des Schneidens jedenfalls sehr hübsch aus. Dazu eine schönes Stück Baumstamm oder Wurzel gelegt, noch nen großen Stein oder eine grob behauene steinerne Vogeltränke und schon hast Du ein ganz beruhigtes und beruhigendes Plätzchen. Macht sich besonders gut im Vorgarten.
LG Ina


----------



## b4b44be7 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Hallo Bambus Mami,
ich ( Gaby ) bin zwar nagelneu hier auf der Suche nach ein paar Teich- oder Bachlauftipps, aber durch Zufall an deinem Thread hängengeblieben.
Zu asiatisch angehaucht:
Ich würde erst mal das Ganze nicht so plan lassen sondern rechts gegen die Hauswand hin leicht ansteigen lassen - leicht hügelig aber nach hinten wieder abfallend sozusagen.
Die Kugelplatane steht ja recht mittig und meiner Meinung nach sollte man das ausgleichen.....
Assymetrisch sieht eleganter aus.
Grundlegend bin ich auch für strahlend weissen / hellen Granit-Kies oder Schotter. Erstens kommt das minimalistisch-asiatisch und zweitens hellt das die doch ziemlich dunkle Ecke auf.
Allerdings würde ich da noch drei bizarr aussehende Findlinge, einen Großen und zwei Kleine darin drapieren ( gerade Zahlen bringen glaub ich - asiatisch gesehen - Unglück ! ).
Pflanzen höchsens noch ein / zwei Gräser.
Wenn Du mehr machst bist Du raus aus dem asiatischen "Look". ;-))
LG Gaby


----------



## Bambus Mami (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Danke Ina! 

Gute Idee mit der Wurzel, ist ja auch in Japangärten verbreitet...
Koniferen hab ich eigentlich dicke aber, wahrscheinlich hast Du Recht, da gehörten Kiefer rein, vielleicht sogar so was Gartenbonsaimäßiges......

Danke Gaby!

Da ist ja eine super Idee mit dem Hügel! 
Das hab ich auch schon auf Mandys Vorschlag gesehen. Meinst Du nicht, dass auf dem Hügel was wachsen sollte (Moose)?

Und was hältst Du von Inas Tipp? Mit 'ner Wurzel und der Krüppelkiefer?
Das finde ich auch eine sehr hübsche Idee....

Was soll ich denn mit dem langen Granitstreifen machen? Keine Gräserbüschel???
Und was mach ich mit dem hübschen Blick in Nachbars naturüberlassenen Garten????

Bis Bald!
Bambus Mami 
Kristin


----------



## ina1912 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Das mit dem Blick zum Nachbarn ist so eine Sache, weiß ja nicht, wie bei Dir die Gegebenheiten sind. Am schnellsten blickdicht ist es natürlich mit Sichtschutzelementen, was aber Geschmackssache ist. Die gibts in verschiedensten Ausführungen, z.B. Bambusoptik oder sehr dunkles Holz, was an Teakfarbe erinnert. An mancher Stelle sieht das aber nicht gut aus, und vor allem sollte man vorher einen Blick in die Ortssatzung werfen, ob es da Einschränkungen gibt. Alternativ kann man hohen Bambus dicht aneinander pflanzen, dort ist aber eine Rhizomsperre Pflicht, sonst hat der Nachbar auch bald was davon....

LG Ina


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Hi Bambus Mami
War das nicht Kirstin ?
Aber jetzt , wenn Du die Krüppelkiefer seitlich zu eurem Haus platzierst ,könnte man doch zu euren Nachbarn noch Granit-Stele aufstellen !?
Ich meine solche wie es auch als Brunnensteine gibt . Siehe [URL="http://www.findashop.de/suche/granitbrunnen_1.html"]hier[/URL] oder hier
Damit haste gleich zwei Punkte abgearbeitet , erstens du nimmst das Thema : Granit noch ins Bild wieder mit auf , zweitens du erreichst eine Abgrenzung und Sichtblende zu Nachbars Garten .
LG Andre


----------



## karsten. (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Hallo 

war das die ursprüngliche Frage ? 

"weniger ist mehr"

schönensonntagnoch


----------



## Bambus Mami (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Mann seid Ihr gut!!!
Danke für Euer Mitdenken! 

Nein, ich heiß schon KRIstin (weiß auch nicht, was sich meine Eltern dabei gedacht haben - so heilig bin ich gar nicht  )

Liebe Ina!

Das mit blickdichten Sichtschutzwänden geht bei uns optisch gar nicht.... (böse Zungen nennen unser Haus jetzt schon Fort Knox  )
Und Bambus habe ich schon jede Menge - ist ausgesprochen pflegeintensiv, vor allem im Winter (daher auch mein Nick...). Deswegen hätte ich gern was anderes..... Was hältst Du von einer Art hochwachsendem Gras (wie __ Pampasgras, nur ohne die Wedel...)

Lieber Andre!

Das mit der Granitsäule zum Nachbarn gefällt mir. Dann könnte ich Inas Hügel rechts modellieren, vielleicht mit Krüppelkiefer (der Name gefällt mir GAR nicht) und links Deine Säulenidee. Ich glaub ich brauch noch einen liegenden Stein, als Inselsymbol, oder?

Bis bald!
Kristin


----------



## Bambus Mami (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Genau, Karsten!!
Da arbeiten wir (Ina + Andre + ich)gerade dran...
Woher bekomme ich so Rechen?
Im Golf Proshop?????lol
Bis bald!
 Bambus Mami Kristin


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Hallo Kristin
Da hamm wa wohl die Buchstaben verschoben ! 
Karsten meint bestimmt 
Zengarten = einfach auf einen Punkt hin ausgerichtet ! Halt* ein *Stein (oder Baum ) mit starker Charakterristig 
So ne Forke bekommst du vielleicht bei einen alten Bauern ! Die hamm so was zum harken tatsächlich früher genommen ! 
LG Andre


----------



## b4b44be7 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Der lange Granitstreifen ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen.
Mit dem Granit würde ich einfach so weitermachen. Sieht doch gut aus !
Gräserbüschel entlang - auch ne super Idee - könnte man auch nach links hinten weiterlaufen lassen.
Ja so eine Granit"skulptur" statt bizarrer Steine sieht auch gut aus.
Die würde ich aber nicht an einen Rand setzen, sondern ein bischen rechts vor Deinen Baum.
Die wird den Blick automatisch auf sich ziehen.
Schon mal drangedacht mit zwei unterschiedlichen Farben von Kies zu arbeiten / zu gestalten ?
Hab ich letzt bei einer Freundin gesehen.
Gruß Gaby


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*



> Die wird den Blick automatisch auf sich ziehen.


Na das ist genau das " Problem " mit den Zen-Garten !
*EIN* Schwerpunkt !!!
Entweder Baum oder Skulptur !
LG Andre


----------



## ina1912 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Hi Kristin!

Also wenn Du ein hohes gras suchst, da gibt es das China-__ Schilf (ich glaub eine Miscanthus-Art, aber das wissen die Experten hier sicher). Das haben bei uns in der Gegend viele in ihren Gärten und das ist tatsächlich so an die zwei Meter hoch. Aber auch da wieder das Problem der Ausbreitung in ungewollte Richtungen. Wenn Du das einmal drin hast, wirst Du es nur sehr schwer wieder los... Aber schön ist es allemal und nicht so frostempfindlich wie das Pampas-Gras.

LG Ina


----------



## Pammler (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Hier mal eine Zusammenfassung:


----------



## Bambus Mami (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Ja, Torsten! Du alter Tüftler!!!!! 

Wie hast Du denn das hingebracht?
Spitzenmontage!!
Der Dachgarten an der Alster ist auch wirklich spitze.... 
Sag mal, was hast Du denn da für __ Schilf links verarbeitet? Ist das Inas Miscanthus Schilf- Art?
Und was mach ich mit dem restlichen Granitstreifen?
Blank lassen oder das Schilf in Grüppchen vorziehen??

Was ist denn Dein Vorschlag??

Viiiiielen Dank!
Der Vorschlag ist ja so sofort umsetzbar....

Bambus Mami 
Kristin

PS: Der Tomatenbaum wächst wie irre....


----------



## Pammler (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Ich hatte die Granitaüle vergessen:

 

Das soll China __ schilf sein


----------



## Andre 69 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Hallo Kristin
[OT]





> Tomatenbaum


Wat issen dit ? >>>>Foddos ?[/OT]
LG Andre


----------



## Bambus Mami (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Hi, Torsten!

Die Säule geht für unser Haus gar nicht!
Mein lieber Gatte war gerade noch voll des Lobes für Deinen Gestaltungsvorschlag und lässt Dir herzlich danken!

Jetzt habe ich ihm lachend Deine neue Fotomontage mit der Granitsäule gezeigt und da hat er einmal laut Luft eingezogen, ist rückwärts umgefallen, hat noch kurz die Augen gerollt und da liegt er nun in Schockstarre!!!!!! Ich fürchte, der Vorschlag N°2 ist somit abgelehnt. Schade für Deine Arbeit!!!!!!

Aber trotzdem witzige Idee!
Kristin


----------



## Bambus Mami (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Hallo, Andre!

Ja, da guckst Du, gell!
Ist eine kleine Insiderwette aus dem Chat.
Schaut noch nicht besonders aus, aber warte nur... Im Herbst wollt Ihr alle Samen
(Die Fotos wurden leider bei Nacht gemacht... - aber in der Sonne sind sie auch nicht schöner  )
Und jetzt regnet's gerade ganz übel bei uns und deswegen kann (=will) ich nicht raus.....

LG Kristin


----------



## Pammler (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Der zweite Vorschlag war auch nicht ernst gemeint, ich hatte nur das mit der Säule überlesen  und dachte die muß rein ob sie passt oder nicht.


----------



## Bambus Mami (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Da bin ich aber froh! Ich hab schon gedacht, Du meinst es ernst...

Wenn dann muss da so ein kleiner sitzender kugelbäuchiger Buddha rein...
als Gag.....

Aber so ein Gag ist gefährlich und die Grenze zu Kitsch ist zu nah......

Dieser Dachgarten ist echt der Hammer.
Ich habe jetzt mal unserem Natursteinhändler Deine Fotomontage und das Original geschickt, damit er derartige Steine suchen kann.
Hast Du eigentlich irgendeine Erfahrung mit Moosen?
Kann man da was aus dem Wals holen oder welche Art gedeiht da?

Oder meinst Du, ich soll mir was schicken lassen?

LG Bambus Mami


----------



## Pammler (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

__ Moos habe ich massenhaft in der Wiese, sonst kenn ich mich mit Moos nicht aus. Es kommt da von alleine wo man es nicht braucht.


----------



## Kolja (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Hallo Kristin,

upps, das wird ja immer voller. :shock

Wenn schon Gras, dann würde ich etwas Zierlicheres und keinen Miscanthus setzen. 
z.B. Calamagostris oder Molinia.


----------



## Bambus Mami (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Lieber Kolja,

warum sagst Du uuups. Gefällt Dir der Vorschlag nicht?
Ehrlich gesagt überzeugt mich Miscanthus auch nicht wirklich, vor allem wenn es unkontrolliert wuchert 
Deine Gräsertuffs find ich etwas zu spärlich, ich dachte an Gracillimus Gras (ist glaub ich eine Pampas Unterart, aber blüht nicht...)
Bambus ist mir auch zu dicht....
Ich brauch halt was für den 10m Streifen...... (dachte an 10 1,50m Gräserhorste....)

Danke fürs Mitdenken
Bambus Mami

PS: Danke für die herrlichen Links zu den Staudengärtnereien! Da werde ich bestimmt bestellen!


----------



## Kolja (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Hallo Kristin,

doch der Entwurf sieht ganz gut aus. Die Frage ist, ob  die Pflanzen auch maßstabsgerecht darein passen. Du hast doch nur eine Fläche von 4,5 x 4,5.
Und für mich wären es einfach zu viele Pflanzen auf zu kleiner Fläche, wenn denn die Wirkung "japanisch" erreicht werden soll. Für mich hat das sehr viel mit Ruhe und Weite zu tun und die geht damit verloren.
Aber, das ist ja auch nicht schlimm: Dir muss es gefallen.


----------



## Pammler (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Nochmal ne idee, wenn das alles auf der Erde ist, kannst net die Platten rausmachen und dadurch die Zengartenfläche vergrößern?


----------



## Gladiator (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Parkt sie dort nicht ihren Rolls Royce ?

oder warum hat sie dort platten


----------



## Kolja (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Hallo Kristin,

was macht deine Planung?


----------



## Bambus Mami (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Moin!

Wir kommen gerade vom Ostfrieslandurlaub zurück. Ein Traum in Nass.
Wie heißt's so schön: Der Ostfriese kennt nur drei Gefahren: die See, den Sturm und seine Frau! 

Also, die Planung hängt; Platten rausmachen wollen wir auf keinen Fall, da der Vorplatz tatsächlich als Stellplatz genutzt werden kann, die Verlegung dieser Grabsteine extrem aufwändig war und wir sowieso mehr Garten haben als mir lieb ist....

Im Moment sind wir auf der Suche nach drei schönen Steinen (liegend, stehend, aufragend) bei unserem Steinmetz...

Und bezüglich Bepflanzung bin ich noch offen...

Also, welche Pflanzen? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Moosen?

LG Bambus Mami


----------



## Kolja (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Hallo Kristin,



> Also, welche Pflanzen? Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Moosen?



für welche Aufteilung der Fläche hast du dich denn entschieden? Ich würde mit Eimern, Kübeln, Planen, Gartenschläuchen die Fläche so lange einteilen, bis sie mir gefällt und dann Pflanzen aussuchen.
So, ohne Vorstellung ist schwer zu planen.


----------



## Gladiator (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*



Bambus Mami schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Moosen?



Also ich klaue für meine Mama immer wiedermal so schöne __ Moos häufchen...

und eines hab ich mir geschnappt, und an schattiges plätzchen getan.



Aber grosse fläche mit Moos, hab ich keine ahnung, nehme aber mal an, dass du nicht nur Moos pflanzen sollst, vieleicht etwas wo dem Moos schatten gibt oder so^^

naja


----------



## Pammler (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Was macht denn die Planung?


----------



## Bambus Mami (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Zengarten für Bambusmami*

Liebe Gemeinde!

Vom ersten Gartenbauer haben wir nichts mehr gehört, jetzt war ein zweiter da. Mal sehen, was er vorschlägt und ob er überhaupt Zeit hat (und natürlich auch was es kostet...)


Ich könnte natürlich auch einen kleinen Wochenendworkshop im wunderschönen Allgäu mit bester Vollpension und Übernachtungsmöglichkeit anbieten.
Thema: Wir legen gemeinsam einen wunderschönen Garten im Japanischen Stil an 

Bei Interesse einfach melden....
 Kristin


----------

